# Charging issue CM9



## Krunk_Kracker (Oct 22, 2011)

Slooooooooooow charging. Have to turn off wifi and put the screen to sleep to see any amount of charging. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## kingzope (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah I noticed this issue as well. It looks like the battery drain is similar to that of CM7 however charging doesn't appear to be working correctly in CM9. With the device off or running WebOS it charges normally however when in CM9 is barely charges and can actually discharge when in use.


----------



## jimbob (Nov 24, 2011)

There's a charging fix zip on cyanogen.com by darlingrin


----------



## DerEineDa (Jan 18, 2012)

jimbob said:


> There's a charging fix zip on cyanogen.com by darlingrin


You're right, you can download the fix here:
http://goo-inside.me/roms/teamdouche/tenderloin/alpha


----------



## ericdabbs (Aug 25, 2011)

Good post. I was wondering about that too. I will try it at home.

Do we flash this via ACMEInstaller2 or can we flash this via CWM?


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## kingzope (Oct 19, 2011)

DerEineDa said:


> You're right, you can download the fix here:
> http://goo-inside.me...enderloin/alpha


Awesome guys!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

awesome, seems there are about 5 idfferent .zips i have to flash before i can use this thing...lol
CM9
gapps
gapps fix
charging fix
and i think i saw a market fix as well...


----------



## rodalpho (Oct 13, 2011)

That's why they call it *alpha 0*.

Shrug.


----------



## IceyYou (Oct 14, 2011)

Would somebody kindly post the GAPPS Fix.zip?

I have tried looking throught the various threads but couldn't find it anywhere :S

Also, Gapps Fix is most probably the 'Market fix' of which you speak of.


----------



## DerEineDa (Jan 18, 2012)

Turdbogls said:


> awesome, seems there are about 5 idfferent .zips i have to flash before i can use this thing...lol
> CM9
> gapps
> gapps fix
> ...


I highly recommend the Gapps-pack by TeamEOS. It was designed for their Xoom-ROM, but it's working perfectly on my Touchpad without any additional fixing required.
http://goo-inside.me.../teameos/gapps/


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> awesome, seems there are about 5 idfferent .zips i have to flash before i can use this thing...lol
> CM9
> gapps
> gapps fix
> ...


What market fix??? Gapps fix?? What have I been missing lol

I installed it just like any rom through clockwork and then flashed AOKP Gapps (from galaxy nexus. I just disabled wallet) and I've been running smooth since install. I've crashed it a few times with heavy intensive stuff but that's normal. I also found that Ad Free causes the same kernel issue as TIBU.

Sent From Nexi - The Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ericdabbs (Aug 25, 2011)

IceyYou said:


> Would somebody kindly post the GAPPS Fix.zip?
> 
> I have tried looking throught the various threads but couldn't find it anywhere :S
> 
> Also, Gapps Fix is most probably the 'Market fix' of which you speak of.


Don't use the Gapps by EOS that someone else has suggested. This link below was the one posted from the IRC yesterday with the devs around and are the official ICS gapps.

http://www.techerrata.com/browse/gapps

Download the *gapps-ics-20111230.zip *and flash it via ACMEInstaller2.

FYI, this is where I downloaded the gapps and the market works fine on my touchpad.


----------



## ace9988 (Jan 18, 2012)

i can't install the charging fix using TWRP


----------



## ericdabbs (Aug 25, 2011)

ace9988 said:


> i can't install the charging fix using TWRP


Just install using ACMEInstaller2. Don't bother with CWM or TWRP for now since there are some issues. I hope that the CM team can fix it so that CWM is useable again without wiping data.


----------



## ace9988 (Jan 18, 2012)

this might sound kinda silly...but how?


----------



## ericdabbs (Aug 25, 2011)

do you know how you installed Android the first time using the ACMEInstaller? Its the same set of steps but instead you use the ACMEInstaller2.

I'll try to make it as easy as possible

1) Link to where you can get the ACMEInstaller2 file so you can download it and save it to a known location.
http://rootzwiki.com...mod-9-touchpad/

2) Log into WebOS and connect Touchpad and place in USB mode. Place the charging fix file in the *cminstall *folder (the file should start with update_ something). If you don't have the cminstall folder, create one.

3) On webOS reboot TP and place into bootie mode (when rebooting hold down the volume up button) until you see a huge USB sign.

4) Open up a command prompt window and point to the location where you have the ACMEInstaller2 file is (Ex: C:\Program Files\CM9 Installation) and type in the following command and press enter.
*novacom boot mem:// <ACMEInstaller2*

Here is a video link to a tutorial on how to install CM9 for a more visual hands on. It should be pretty self explanatory since you have to have used ACMEInstaller to install CM android.





*EDIT: * I read the CM9 thread and it looks like you can flash Flemmard's charging/systemUI fix via CWM. Seems like this is an easier way to go if you are not familiar with how to install via ACMEInstaller2.


----------



## cpittman (Aug 16, 2011)

place both what ever file you need in cminstall on your tp then open terminal/command and navigate to the folder you saved acmeinstaller2 in with cd and then novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller2

nm above post beat me to it


----------



## ericdabbs (Aug 25, 2011)

jimbob said:


> There's a charging fix zip on cyanogen.com by darlingrin


I haven't had a chance to test out the charging fix on the Touchpad since I am at work. Has the fix worked for you guys and does the touchpad charge like normal?


----------



## slattman92 (Dec 12, 2011)

I applied the charging fix, but it didn't seem to do anything. How much better is fix supposed to make charging?


----------



## milski65 (Jun 10, 2011)

slattman92 said:


> I applied the charging fix, but it didn't seem to do anything. How much better is fix supposed to make charging?


I've read all posts on the cm9 thread, and for people having charging issues the flash seemed to fix it. Are you using stock tp charger?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## cpittman (Aug 16, 2011)

fix worked great for me. charges normal on both the touchstone & wall charger.


----------



## slattman92 (Dec 12, 2011)

milski65 said:


> I've read all posts on the cm9 thread, and for people having charging issues the flash seemed to fix it. Are you using stock tp charger?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I'm using the stock wall plug but the actual USB cable I am using is not the one HP gave me cause mine died a few weeks back. Do you think if I got another HP charger chord would fix my problems?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## milski65 (Jun 10, 2011)

slattman92 said:


> I'm using the stock wall plug but the actual USB cable I am using is not the one HP gave me cause mine died a few weeks back. Do you think if I got another HP charger chord would fix my problems?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Not sure, but I have seen it mentioned not using anything but stock cord. You want to do the charger fix flash first to see if that takes care of issue.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## slattman92 (Dec 12, 2011)

milski65 said:


> Not sure, but I have seen it mentioned not using anything but stock cord. You want to do the charger fix flash first to see if that takes care of issue.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I'll try reflashing the fix to see if it will help, but I think I might just order another stock cord just to be safe

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## neilv (Nov 25, 2011)

Its a good fix, the TP is charging perfectly now....thanks guys.....


----------



## ace9988 (Jan 18, 2012)

ericdabbs said:


> do you know how you installed Android the first time using the ACMEInstaller? Its the same set of steps but instead you use the ACMEInstaller2.
> 
> I'll try to make it as easy as possible
> 
> ...


oh ok, ive never installed anything BUT android using ACMEinstaller2, didnt know it was the same method for installing additions and fixes.
Thank you
It has seemed to do the trick, if not i'll get back to you


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

What is the issue with clockwork? I haven't had any issues at all with it......


----------



## xsalemx (Sep 17, 2011)

After i used the charging fix i found that my touchpad charging almost 1% every 2 minutes but before the fix it was slow and i didn't check how many precent it charge per minute before the fix.


----------



## slattman92 (Dec 12, 2011)

milski65 said:


> Not sure, but I have seen it mentioned not using anything but stock cord. You want to do the charger fix flash first to see if that takes care of issue.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


So I flashed the charger fix flash for the third time since flashing cm9 and it actually worked this time! Thank you for your help

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## doctheseus (Oct 13, 2011)

i applied this charging fix and my touchpad is rebooting all the time, how can i remove the charging fix, i flashed it using the CWM recovery, install ZIP from SD card, is there any other way doing it, am i doing something wrong....


----------



## sav (Jan 15, 2012)

doctheseus said:


> i applied this charging fix and my touchpad is rebooting all the time, how can i remove the charging fix, i flashed it using the CWM recovery, install ZIP from SD card, is there any other way doing it, am i doing something wrong....


Go to the recovery mode and *wipe cache partition*, *dalvik cache* and do *fix permissions.* Not sure if all 3 Steps are really needed but this fixed the reboot problem for me.


----------



## Cmtouchpaduser (Oct 16, 2011)

I applied the charging fix to 0.6 and when I try to boot into ICS the com.android.phone and Gapps force close constantly. I had to reapply 0.6 to get the crashes to clear. I tried wiping cache and fixing permissions then re-installing Gapps but none of it worked.

Guess I'm going to have to live with the slow charging for awhile.

Edit: After wiping the cache/dalvik and fixing permissions, my reboot-on-display-sleep is gone!


----------



## bigtex52 (Oct 24, 2011)

The charging problem was fixed with alpha 0.5. It is no longer necessary to apply that fix with 0.5 or 0.6.


----------



## SirOmair (Jan 28, 2012)

I've flashed both 0.5 and 0.6 through ACMEInstaller2, and then retried each one after uninstalling everything and using WebOSDoctor. My TP still won't charge on the wall charger. Suggestions?


----------



## calculator (Oct 15, 2011)

first look at the black cylinder, make sure the end with the prongs is twisted all the way closed (it comes off).

Also, try using a different microusb wire.


----------



## SirOmair (Jan 28, 2012)

calculator said:


> first look at the black cylinder, make sure the end with the prongs is twisted all the way closed (it comes off).
> 
> Also, try using a different microusb wire.


Pardon me, but which way is "closed"? When looking down at the pronged end, I have twisted it clockwise until it would twist no more. Issue persists.

Tested multiple wires, multiple bases, and tested wires on working TP, my TP does not charge, friend's does.


----------



## bigtex52 (Oct 24, 2011)

Clockwise, looking at the usb port end. Twist it CCW and pull and the parts come apart. Push them together firmly and twist CW and you will feel as it engages. It will stop turning at that point. The cord is notorious for breaking internally at the plug end that plugs into the TP. Try using a different USB cable.


----------



## txrocker281 (Oct 22, 2011)

I may not be really contributing to the topic, but I just want to say...
Thank you to the CM9 team. THIS is the reason why I stood out in like for an hour to my TP, a chance to run a tablet optimized OS based on Android.
Now I really would love to get rid of WebOS,or just reduce the partition it takes to at most 1GB of just WebOS. The more of the 16gb gets dedicated to ICS,the better 
Sorry mod, please delete the comment, I posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## atomics (Oct 7, 2011)

I can charge fine with the stock outlet HP charger but on webOS I used to be able to charge the touchpad via USB while the screen was off. Even though it was a slow charge, it was possible. I've noticed with CM9, charging via USB even with the screen off is impossible. Only way to charge is via the electrical outlet.


----------

